# Raising Evinrude Outboard



## Cubman (Jul 11, 2008)

Is there a way to keep my Evinrude in the raised position, without using the transom saver? It is a 1978 25hp. I would like to pull it up when I am fishing real shallow waters. Thanks.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 11, 2008)

There should be a tilt lever and support on there somewhere unless it was taken off at some point.


----------



## heavy-chevy (Jul 11, 2008)

if it doesn't hold it self tilted up somethings broken. check it out, see whats wrong, its probably a cheap fix.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 12, 2008)

I would highly recommend using a transom saver if trailering though. Those tilt brackets were not made to hold the motor bouncing down the road, and for a few years, were just called beaching brackets.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 12, 2008)

Bungee cord


----------



## Cubman (Jul 12, 2008)

I have a transom saver on my trailer; I am looking for a way to raise my motor while on the water. What are tilt brackets, bassboy1?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 12, 2008)

There should be a lever on the front of your motor under the cowling or an L shaped bracket near the pivot point that will rotate down and act as a stop against the transom bracket.

It may not have one. My old 18hp Evinrude doesn't. I keep a 2x2 block of wood in the boat to slide between the l/u and transom bracket when I need it.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 12, 2008)

Checking the parts diagrams, that motor does indeed have, or at the very least had, a tilt lock. Now, someone may very well have removed it (it was missing on my Evinrude 4 Deluxe. I just carry a 1 by 1 to use. Note: teak sinks, and is not good for a motor lock, but if you want a 1 x 1 x 24 inch piece of teak, look no further than the bottom of the ramp at Ocean Isle Beach NC :lol: :lol: )

I think heavy chevy has a '78 25 horse as well, and can probably be of more help than I, as I don't have a motor to look at, just parts diagrams, and mental pictures of motors I have seen. (Great for me, but I cannot explain mental pictures for the life of me).


----------



## Cubman (Jul 13, 2008)

I took some pictures, I do not see anything that you all have described. I also had an idea, which I tried to illustrate in my last picture. I use the second trim hole, so could I use a couple pieces of flat stock (or angle), and a length of 1/4" rod to create a new "trim setting," mounted to the first trim hole? It would only be used to hold the motor up in shallow water. The brackets would attach with flat head or button head screws, so they would clear the motor when it is lowered.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 13, 2008)

You had me confused there for a second, as I could not find the part that I saw on the parts list, and exploded diagram last night. Then, I went back to check the parts list to see if I was hallucinating last night. Woops, turns out I had the wrong motor pulled up. I had another motor pulled up, and with both windows open to the parts list, I managed to pull up the wrong one. 

One question, what is the width, outside to outside, of the clamp bracket? I think I may have what you need on one of our parts motors.


----------



## Cubman (Jul 13, 2008)

The part where the pin goes through to set the trim is 5.875" from outside to outside, is this the clamp bracket?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 13, 2008)

Nope, you don't have one (tilt bracket).

That is the exact same setup as on my old 18hp. I just shove a 2x2 with a chain on one side and hook on the other between the mount and the pivot tube.

Definitely not the ideal setup but it has worked for years.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Nevermind. If yours is 5.875, the piece I have won't fit. The design you were thinking of should work. What some from that era came with from the factory was a piece of aluminum rod, bent into a square, with one side missing the middle. The two ends would bend into the top set of holes, and it would flop down when not in use, but when tilted up, the bar will tilt up, and then go into the reverse lock clip. Basically it is the same as yours, but instead of a 4 piece setup with barstock, it just uses a piece of formed rod.

As quack said, apparently while I was typing, the wood block idea works just as well. Been done for years on my Evinrude 4, but I lost my oak block, so right before vacation, I grabbed a piece of teak off the shop floor. My method of tilting the motor down involved lifting the motor up, where the block falls in. I would then tilt the motor down, and retrieve the floating block. Well, I did that on vacation, and saw the block sink straight down to the bottom of the ramp. Of course, in a vacation rental, you aren't going to find a wood scrap, so I ended up using a 4 foot long piece of driftwood off the beach (you won't find a saw in a rental either, and all the tools we brought were motor related) that was about the same width as the danged boat.


----------

